# أي / أية - ثم / ثمة



## Mejeed

سلام عليكم ..
هل يجب في اللغة تخصيص "أي" و "ثم" للمذكر ، و"أية" و "ثمة" للمؤنثة ؟
فنقول مثلا : أي رجل ، ثم رجل .
                   أية امرأة ، ثمة امرأة .
أم يجوز القول : أي امرأة ، ثم امرأة ، ثمة رجل ؟


----------



## Matat

(أي) و(أية) ليسا كـ(ثم) و(ثمة). أما (أي) و(أية)، فيضافان إلى اسم. يضاف (أي) إلى المذكر والمؤنث ويضاف (أية) إلى المؤنث، فيقال (أي رجل) و(أي امرأة) و(أية امرأة)، ولا يقال (أية رجل). أما (ثم) و(ثمة)، فظرفا مكان، فقولك (ثم رجل) و(ثمة رجل) و(ثم امرأة) و(ثمة امرأة) كلها صحيحة، لأن (ثم) و(ثمة) يشيران إلى تذكير المكان أو تأنيثه ولا علاقة لهما بجنس المبتدأ.


----------



## Mejeed

بالنسبة ل (أي) و(أية) فأنهما في الاستعمال كما ذكرت ، ولكني أردت أن أعرف إن كان هذا الاستعمال صحيحا عند علماء اللغة أم لا . حبذا لو ذكرت مصدر الاجابة .
وبالنسبة ل (ثم) و (ثمة) ، فالذي أعرفه أنهما بمعنى (هنالك) ، فلم أفهم قولك أنهما يشيران الى تذكير المكان أو تأنيثه ، وأن لا علاقة لهما بجنس المبتدأ !
ليتك تذكر بعض الأمثلة للتوضيح .. وشكرا لك .


----------



## Matat

Mejeed said:


> بالنسبة ل (أي) و(أية) فأنهما في الاستعمال كما ذكرت ، ولكني أردت أن أعرف إن كان هذا الاستعمال صحيحا عند علماء اللغة أم لا


ليس لي مصدر محدد ولا أتذكر أين قرأت هذا، لكن هناك نماذج كثيرة لإضافة (أيّ) إلى المذكر وإضافته إلى المؤنث نحو (في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك)، وأعرف أن (أية) لا تضاف إلا للمؤنث. 


Mejeed said:


> وبالنسبة ل (ثم) و (ثمة) ، فالذي أعرفه أنهما بمعنى (هنالك)





Mejeed said:


> فلم أفهم قولك أنهما يشيران الى تذكير المكان أو تأنيثه


كنت أقصد أن (ثمة) لها معنى (ثم) ويستعمل مثله ولا فرق بينهما بالمعنى ولا بالاستعمال. (ثمة) ما هو إلا تأنيث (ثم) وعلى الكاتب أن يختار أيٌّ منهما يريد أن يستعمل. 



Mejeed said:


> وأن لا علاقة لهما بجنس المبتدأ


في القول (ثمة رجل)، (ثمة) ظرف مكان مقدم متعلق بخبر محذوف تقديره (موجود) و(رجل) مبتدأ مؤخر. (ثمة) مؤنث و(رجل) مذكر. تذكير ظرف المكان (ثم) أو تأينثه (ثمة) لا علاقة لهما بجنس المتبدأ (رجل). فـ(ثم) و(ثمة) ليسا مضافين إلى (رجل)، فكون (رجل) مذكرا لا يمنعك من استعمال (ثمة) ظرفا.


----------



## Mejeed

شكرا لك على التوضيح .


----------

